# Golden Corral and Holy Ghost experiences



## bullethead (Jul 8, 2013)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/07/08/golden-corral-dumpster_n_3560786.html

???


----------



## TripleXBullies (Jul 8, 2013)

That's not very nice... GC has made me say, what it God's name??? Most of the time a couple of hours later...


----------

